# Sexy Project, unsexy name...



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Always had problems with the name of this project, but boy, what fine playing here...

Sexy project with most un-sexy name possible...
http://classicalspotify.blogspot.nl/2013/12/the-rise-of-north-italian-violin.html

Curious what you think of it,

Rolf,
Netherlands


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

When people say things like this are sexy, do they mean they want to take this album to bed or what?


----------



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Good excuse to put in a sexy Barbie... ;-)
R.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't get it. Where does "sexy" fall into the equation?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> I don't get it. Where does "sexy" fall into the equation?


You can put it on either side.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> When people say things like this are sexy, do they mean they want to take this album to bed or what?


I'm afraid *the word sexy has been appropriated by Public Relations and the Advertising Industry to mean appealing enough to make people want to buy it.*

The new contextual use, here repeated and embedded in journalese, is actually just as dumb as seems.

For 'sexy,' like so many other fine things in life, *accept no substitutes *


----------

